
The Blogosphere Pays Off More Than Ever - mozumder
http://wwd.com/media-news/media-features/chiara-ferragni-fashion-bloggers-money-make-income-millionaire-kristina-bazan-kylie-jenner-10306124/
======
exolymph
Almost tautologically true: "One could question whether the amounts bloggers
are being paid is money well spent, but brands are seeing a definite return on
investment from the relationship — otherwise they wouldn’t keep spending."

